# Breedings so far.



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Well I bred two does today! Cruiser got Boots and Zorro got Anna. Anna really wanted Lark or Cruiser but she had already seen Zorro the other day .... so if she doesn't take then she gets Lark next time. 

So now all my adult does are bred! Just have the 5 Nigi kids once they are old enough. How old is that? I haven't bred younger goats yet. Spice is about 30-35 pounds already, but only 5 months. I have to wait till her leg gets better anyways.. if it does. Maxinne is more like 25 pounds, but 6 months and having really strong heats... grr these goats drive me crazy.


----------



## capriola-nd (Jul 6, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars: 

We wait till they are at least 7-8 months old and 40 lbs. - I also look at their rump width. Sounds like Spice will be ready pretty soon - hoping her leg heals up well.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

In the same boat about age --- I figure it is more on size then age. Hope is only a month younger then Angie and she is so much smaller. Angie is just about the right size to breed. I am excited to get her bred in the next couple months


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Yeah, Hope was smaller. I was surprised she wasn't a lot younger. 

Now come on Angie give your Mommy a :girl:! :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats! Can't wait to see the kids in spring!!!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

RunAround said:


> Yeah, Hope was smaller. I was surprised she wasn't a lot younger.
> 
> Now come on Angie give your Mommy a :girl:! :wink:


I am STILL waiting on her papers to varify her birthdate. They are sending them in for registration and having her transfered into my name at the same time so I guess I shouldnt complain ----- but I may send some pictures and ask if the paperwork was sent to AGS yet :wink:


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

OK, me too! All of the adult Cashmere does are bred, (first week of Oct). That's Charlotte, Margie, Jada and Hallie. They are bred to Bambino (then I'm done with him, he goes to new home). The doelings from this year (Daisy, Princess, Dharma and Peaches) are waiting until...well...soon...next heat I will put them with Casanova (wow, it's NOVEMBER). Can't wait to see his kids!

The Nigerians are getting tricky, I'll be breeding Carly on her next heat. Angel will be bred again in late Dec. Cocoa will wait till next year. Although she's really healing fast (c-section) and looks great. Pepper is now 8 months old, and pretty well grown, but I'll wait on her till she's a year. Bambi and Izzy are nursing and Izzy gets a long rest now. 

I will be needing another ND buck by March. Looking at a couple...we'll see.


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

I may have 6 does but have chosen to breed just 2. Binky, was bred the 19th of October and I still have another day or 2 to see if she settled. Angel was bred the 15th and so far hasn't shown me signs of heat, my "babies" Heidi and Bailey will wait til next year, they are just a month apart in age but Bailey is bigger....Heidi is "all pygmy" lol her shoulder barely hits under my knee! Bailey is built more nigi than pygmy, but I'd still like to give her chance to grow...she's just turning 8 months old. Boots and Tilly are retired so I'll just be getting March babies from Binky and Angel.


----------



## SDK (Jun 26, 2008)

i have 4 does bred at the moment

bird, aurora and gia are bred for february kids, but gia is hopefully going to her new home soon

and amelia is bred for march 22, yes i have an exact date on her.. since her heats are soo strong you could never miss one if you tried, unlike everyone else here...(glares at aurora)

but i am excimicited!! haha kevins first babies!


----------



## Dover Farms (Oct 16, 2007)

I do believe all of our girls are bred now!! :leap: Lark was just bred yesterday, so we'll have to wait and see on her....but everyone else has settled. Bella is due 1/10, Fool 2/22, Flicka 3/8, Precious 3/9, Brook 3/18, and Lark 4/11. I am excited! Now all I have to do...is start advistising kids.....


----------



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

I do believe that I have 6 possible 9 bred. I know - sounds funny! LOL! I am waiting to see if I see heat cycles and not sure on one if he got her when i put them together - but haven't seen a heat from her either - so she will be blood tested / ultrasounded!

Will let you all know.

here is who I believe is bred - 

AGS Nigerians -
Ginger x Joe
Blanca x Joe
Dobie x Joe
Trinity X Joe
Jewelz x Joe

Alpine X x Boer (I think - LOL! - just want her back in milk)
Boer X x Boer (I think - LOL! Just wanted her cycling with others for breeding)

Unknown if took - 
AGS Snow x Joe
Trisha x Boer X (I think - LOL! Didn't care - just get her to take!)


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

you all are planting your seeds... and I am getting ready to blossom... (kidding in December 08)... LOL


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

RunAround we both have a doe to freshen about the same time!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Lol. I am so excited, but a bit worried since Dorcas is a first freshener.


----------



## goatnutty (Oct 9, 2007)

toth boer goats said:


> you all are planting your seeds... and I am getting ready to blossom... (kidding in December 08)...
> LOL


Same here TOth.


----------



## rebelshope (Sep 21, 2008)

RunAround said:


> Lol. I am so excited, but a bit worried since Dorcas is a first freshener.


I am worried because I am a first freshener. . . these will be my first kids. This is Dixie's second, Lily is a FF and so is Cheyenne


----------

